# Decoy Dancer / Windlife Video Clips



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've gotten a lot of requests for this....sorry for the delay. I thought I'd kill 2 birds with one stone.

This is a Bigfoot equpped with a Decoy Dancer AND a flocked Windlife head.

Tell me what you think...

2 different file formats:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/combo.mpg
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/combo.mov


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

looks good, thanks a lot chris


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow.....I might even shoot that on the ground.....although I never shoot at geese on the ground!!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> .....although I never shoot at geese on the ground!!!! :lol:


 :bs: :bop:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That is sweet. So how many you going to have Hustad? Its not even fair for the geese. You guys know that right.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Those are sweet.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Awesome, I might have to think about adding a few of those to my spread. Very nice hustad :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> That is sweet. So how many you going to have Hustad?


I'm thinking 2 dozen windlifes (2 different head styles) and a dozen Decoy Dancers. I want to have a good mixture of stackables to boot. Hopefully this will cool my decoy spending for the year. :-? 8)


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Chris,

Can you recall what the wind mph was on the day that you made the video?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Cool your decoy spending.......Ya right!!!!!!! I remember I used to say that and fool myself also!!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Chris 
I already have 2 doz. of the windlifes, but i was wondering about the dancers, I bought 4 and think I should get some more, you think a dozen is a good number


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> Can you recall what the wind mph was on the day that you made the video?


It was around 15 mph... It has 7 "wind settings" for the wind, I had this on the 2nd notch.



> I already have 2 doz. of the windlifes, but i was wondering about the dancers, I bought 4 and think I should get some more, you think a dozen is a good number


I guess it depends how many decoys you're running. I'm running 10 doz. FB's this fall and I think a dozen is about right (coupled with another dozen higdon stackables). The more heads positions and movement styles the more realistic if you ask me.

Picture your spread in the field, and think about how many you think you'll need to have some consistent movement all over the spread. I'm still experimenting myself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So how many of you guys are using any type of motion or head base this fall?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

REAL or MEMOREX.....This walked into a friends yard this spring. He can fly now so we expect him to migrate this fall. He's pretty fun to talk to.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have Decoy Dancers and Dynamic Decoys.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I picked up some of the WIndlife heads. Hope they meet my expectations.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> So how many of you guys are using any type of motion or head base this fall?


I'll have the Universal Motion Stakes for my shells.


----------

